# phreesbd where you at??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know them 31's are on now. get some pics of that beast asap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hehe he just sent me this pic... I'm sure he's wrking on getting them put on!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o polaris u wanna bet on how long it is til he is needing a turner cycle :haha: jk it is def gonna be :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The day has arrived!! 31" Laws and SS212's!
Enjoy!!





























Fronts mounted


























































































HL Springs next to the stockers! Me and Jon putting these on Saturday! Vid to come for it!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

def looking good and you are a man of your word


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That caution sticker says:

CAUTION
Tires are Badass. These tires have been known to cause "Chub" in some males. Adiction is garunteed and can not be avoided. Please do not park w/in 50ft of any Honda ATV, or said ATV might be destroyed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bwahahahaha good one!!

Also gonna do a vid of heating the plastics to make room for 31" laws.
I can't even get anyone to send me pics of their plastic done so we're going to do a vid!


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

those tire look awesome under the brute


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If they perform better than my 27" laws I will be impressed.
Man i wanna ride!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what's gotta be bent? back fenders?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the black rims look sick w/ the dark green....... :rockn:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good!!!:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yeah baby!!

She's looking mean now:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i went back out there to make sure I really did get rims and tires today.
Turns out i wasnt dreaming!
Here's more pics. 

Lug on the rear tire










Lug on the front tire

















































I can clear a 5 gallon bucket underneath without touching it. w0000t!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hay i saw a hl sticker not a mimb what gives


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got both on there. I even gave one of the HK stickers away.
I haven't received my NEW mimb stickers yet *cough* *cough*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they are coming!!! And he does have the MIMB on there... 











On both front fenders


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep and on my car!!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

LET HER EAT!


looks slick man!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Good....where did you buy the wheels from?? Just wondering cause they were not mounted


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Looks Good....where did you buy the wheels from?? Just wondering cause they were not mounted


they _Were_ mounted... he got them from HL. HL mounts, then ships.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep i got a smokin deal for [email protected], i just went ahead and ordered everything there


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome setup!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks 
now i need a pipe.
Me needum pipe!


----------

